# Singapore Seikos



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

I would like to pick up a Seiko diver, perhaps a skz211j1, seen lots on the'bay and missed out on some here







Anybody know how much these would retail for out in Singapore, I will be passing through in a couple of months and wonder if I should wait. I want the watch for the trip and don't want to find I can't get one on the way out. All advice appreciated

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

In fact i'm going to be there Tomorrow on flying duties,My fleet the Boeing-777 has picked up Singapore as a new route as well as Narita,Japan.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Ibrahombre said:


> In fact i'm going to be there Tomorrow on flying duties,My fleet the Boeing-777 has picked up Singapore as a new route as well as Narita,Japan.


That's a nice route to have


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

If you are looking for something in particular from Singapore contact Mr Yu of Pokemonyu. PM me and I'll send yu the email address.

Got this one from him for a really good price...










Rob


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> If you are looking for something in particular from Singapore contact Mr Yu of Pokemonyu. PM me and I'll send yu the email address.
> 
> Got this one from him for a really good price...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice Rob, I can't PM you (low count) but I have noticed him on the 'bay but I am wary of ordering from Singapore (delivery and taxes etc), especially since I be there in a couple of months anyway. Does he have a shop over there or have you purchased via the 'net?

Cheers

Bill


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

bill love said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > If you are looking for something in particular from Singapore contact Mr Yu of Pokemonyu. PM me and I'll send yu the email address.
> ...


Hi Bill..

I have only bought over the net. The watch pictured (including P&P) came in at about half the UK price, but you don't get a box or hang tags at that price. Also it is on a rubber strap, not a bracelet - that doesn't worry me as I prefer big divers (and this one is big!!) on rubber anyway.

I had to pay VAT on import, which came to just over Â£7 plus Â£4 for Post office fees.

I don't know if he has a retail shop in SG - why not email and aks him? However the cost of a taxi in SG is, I understand, not insubstantial so bear that in mind. Now to be honest, unless you are going for the high-end Seikos VAT and duty is hardly worth worrying about, particularly since a fine, upstanding chap like yourself would declare the new watch to HM Customs on return to the UK anyway....

Rob


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

You are allowed to bring things back from trips... so depending on what you bring back you may well be within your allowance anyway...


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

One of the joys of being a Pilot is that with some of My fellow transatlantic/far East watch collectors i am able to wear the watch back on My wrist and get the boxes/papers mailed back to Me but You didn't hear that from Me!!!!!


----------

